# Gemlite Soap & Candle Supply



## cmzaha (Mar 7, 2018)

What nice people to work with. I placed an online order last night and forgot to add in the sample size of Oakmoss. I called them this morning to see if they could possibly add it to my order so I would not have to pay additional shipping. There was absolutely no problem. I am real curious about their essential oils and ordered samples of nutmeg, cardamom and now oakmoss. I also ordered their sandalwood fragrance oil. Prices for their eo's is almost to good to be true so we will see. Clary Sage is much less expensive than most suppliers.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 7, 2018)

Keep us posted when you use them.  We can always use companies that aren't crazy expensive with quality products.  I've not heard of them till now.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 7, 2018)

This was the company Not Ally liked for Sandalwood FO. If you remember her she is from India, lives in LA and wanted a good My Sore type fragrance oil. She was very impressed with their Sandalwood FO after trying a huge amount of Sandalwood Fo's. I keep wondering what happened to her, she is a very nice person.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 7, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> This was the company Not Ally liked for Sandalwood FO. If you remember her she is from India, lives in LA and wanted a good My Sore type fragrance oil. She was very impressed with their Sandalwood FO after trying a huge amount of Sandalwood Fo's. I keep wondering what happened to her, she is a very nice person.



I remember her well.  We exchanged products a couple times.  I sent her several messages never to hear back so hope she's okay!  She was so sweet.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 7, 2018)

Checked them out. I've wanted to place an order since I heard such rave reviews about their Sandalwood. but I don't get how their Sesame Seed esssenice is only $8 / lb?

https://www.gemlite.com/Sesame_Seed_Essence_Carrier_Oil/p2256649_11964613.aspx

Not even sure what that is.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 7, 2018)

That is interesting to say the least.   Wondering myself.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 7, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> I remember her well.  We exchanged products a couple times.  I sent her several messages never to hear back so hope she's okay!  She was so sweet.


Me too, I have seen her at The Dish but she never answered over there either...


dixiedragon said:


> Checked them out. I've wanted to place an order since I heard such rave reviews about their Sandalwood. but I don't get how their Sesame Seed esssenice is only $8 / lb?
> 
> https://www.gemlite.com/Sesame_Seed_Essence_Carrier_Oil/p2256649_11964613.aspx
> 
> Not even sure what that is.


That is why I only ordered the 0.5 oz samples of essential oils. I have a hard time trusting when it is to good to be true. I was also wondering about the Sesame Seed Essence.  maybe someone can call and ask. He speaks English well


----------



## Lin19687 (Mar 7, 2018)

Let me know what you get as a "Gift" in your order 

I got 2 bowls and 2 spoons that said Lucky Charms on them.  Was so odd I am still laughing !! Would have rather had the Gemlite lite. 

I still have not soaped or Bb with anything because I have been Procrastinating by doing a bunch of searching for Chicken stuff.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 7, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> Let me know what you get as a "Gift" in your order
> 
> I got 2 bowls and 2 spoons that said Lucky Charms on them.  Was so odd I am still laughing !! Would have rather had the Gemlite lite.
> 
> I still have not soaped or Bb with anything because I have been Procrastinating by doing a bunch of searching for Chicken stuff.


LOL, I do remember you mentioning that


----------



## Lin19687 (Mar 7, 2018)

Yeah, they showed me pics of these cute little Chicks... now I have to figure out how to get them and integrate them into my flock.


----------



## Eldora (Mar 7, 2018)

wow, that is incredible. Will give them a try since you mention.


----------



## Lin19687 (Mar 11, 2018)

Did you order "PALM" ?

Smells great OOB, but when I added it to the finished HP cook it turned very Perfumy.  Cut last night and still smells the same.
It is ok, just NOT what the OOB is.
Will give more time to 'cure' and see if it changes.  Very sad if it doesn't  because it is so nice and light OOB.


----------



## madison (Mar 11, 2018)

In their website in deals section they give a big wholesale discount, big companies can do that easy. Maybe this is why they are offering such prices. It will be good to hear more about their products quality.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 11, 2018)

madison said:


> In their website in deals section they give a big wholesale discount, big companies can do that easy. Maybe this is why they are offering such prices. It will be good to hear more about their products quality.


I really think it is very hit and miss with them, but wanted to try the Sandalwood FO, NotAlly that ran tests a couple of years ago posted that it was the best she had found. She tested a large amount of sandalwoods trying to find the closest she could to Mysore sandalwood. My daughter tested a few fo's a few years back and we did not like any of them. So I recommend anyone ordering a small sample and test it.

As for the deals, any of the manufacturers of fo's give price breaks when suppliers order in bulk. Best price breaks happen when ordering 40lbs or more. To order in bulk from them I would have to know the fo is good, sticks well and does not cause irritation


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 17, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> Let me know what you get as a "Gift" in your order
> 
> I got 2 bowls and 2 spoons that said Lucky Charms on them.  Was so odd I am still laughing !! Would have rather had the Gemlite lite.
> 
> I still have not soaped or Bb with anything because I have been Procrastinating by doing a bunch of searching for Chicken stuff.


LOL, I received to Gemlites, a Ruby and a Topaz


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 17, 2018)

I received my order and not sure I am impressed with the Sandalwood OOB, but then I have never smelled Sandawood Mysore. Not Ally thought this was a good comparison. Will try to soap it tomorrow and see how it does. For $30 per lb I am impressed with the Oakmoss, it is not as smoky as the other Oakmoss Absolute I have but it is close. For the price difference this would work at least for soap. The Nutmeg and Cardamom I cannot make up my mind, but will do a couple of small test batches. I just ordered 2 more .5oz samples, geranium, and clary sage.


----------



## Cellador (Mar 17, 2018)

Thanks for your feedback, Carolyn. With the sandalwood, would you say it's "buttery" at all? I have been looking for a good sandalwood & am still not satisfied. Every one I get smells slightly fishy to me for some reason. That, or it smells too powdery.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 17, 2018)

Cellador said:


> Thanks for your feedback, Carolyn. With the sandalwood, would you say it's "buttery" at all? I have been looking for a good sandalwood & am still not satisfied. Every one I get smells slightly fishy to me for some reason. That, or it smells too powdery.


Definitely not buttery, not powdery, not woody, not fishy, not necessarily smoky. Not sure how I would describe it, but I am not very good at describing. Last night I thought it smelled a bit chemical, but this morning I smelled the perfume strip I put a sample on and really do not smell the chemical. Will soap it and see, it is hard when I have really never smelled true Mysore Sandalwood which is what Not Ally was looking for. Not how I thought sandalwood would smell but she felt it was the closest and it is not even close to any of the sandalwood fo's I have tried.


----------



## dibbles (Mar 17, 2018)

Cellador said:


> Thanks for your feedback, Carolyn. With the sandalwood, would you say it's "buttery" at all? I have been looking for a good sandalwood & am still not satisfied. Every one I get smells slightly fishy to me for some reason. That, or it smells too powdery.



Have you tried the sandalwood from Sweet Cakes? It was the first sandalwood I ever tried, and is still my favorite. I'm not sure what you mean by 'buttery', but I wouldn't say it is powdery.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 17, 2018)

dibbles said:


> Have you tried the sandalwood from Sweet Cakes? It was the first sandalwood I ever tried, and is still my favorite. I'm not sure what you mean by 'buttery', but I wouldn't say it is powdery.


No I have not, mostly because of price to purchase from Sweet Cakes. With shipping their fo's usually cost me around $60 lb and that is really pushing what I will pay. Again the problem is, I do not have a sample of the real deal so I am only comparing fo's which are someone's rendition of the fragrance. If I go to my favorite restaurant today I will stop at an East Indian Market and pick up a bar of their sandalwood. Granted they are not pure sandalwood, but I remember them being a bit different from any of my sandalwood fo's.


----------



## dibbles (Mar 17, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> No I have not, mostly because of price to purchase from Sweet Cakes. With shipping their fo's usually cost me around $60 lb and that is really pushing what I will pay. Again the problem is, I do not have a sample of the real deal so I am only comparing fo's which are someone's rendition of the fragrance. If I go to my favorite restaurant today I will stop at an East Indian Market and pick up a bar of their sandalwood. Granted they are not pure sandalwood, but I remember them being a bit different from any of my sandalwood fo's.



I hear you - shipping costs are always a factor. SC is local for me, and even though they won't allow anyone to pick up, I think that helps with the shipping charges. And my order gets to me in about 2 days


----------



## Lin19687 (Mar 17, 2018)

I think I can smell a bit powdery  when it is on my fingers.
I have a bottle of lq soap that is sandlewood and it is my first smelling of it and I like it.
This smells just like it.
I too am not good at describing, but I smell a bit piney smokey burny smell (if that makes ANY sense).

I will try it today in a Salt bar, HP.    how much PPO do you all use for Sandalwood as I think it is a strong FO ?

The Palm I did on the 19th has mellowed out with cure , hp, non-salt bar.  I may have soaped it too high a temp and that gave off the strong perfume.

I did Mango on the 15th, HP , non-salt bar, added after cook at about 170 degrees.  Smells the same, good, fruity.


----------



## Lin19687 (Mar 17, 2018)

"I have two pounds of Gemlite Sandalwood and use it successfully. It's the only one I have from them (I think).
A straight sandalwood it is not, it's a sexy lovely blend of amber, black pepper and sandalwood.
Blends nicely, I haven't noticed A and always color, so hard to say about D."

"I haven't used the Sandalwood but they say it's identical to the real thing too."

This is from the Dish, 2 people.  Others have said they hated their stuff and just pitched it.  If figure that I don't like some scents but that doesn't mean other will hate it, they might love it.  Like Neroli, I HATE IT !


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 17, 2018)

I also hate Neroli. Last night I though their Cardamom did not smell like Cardamom, but this morning I opened the baggie I had put the perfume strip in and it definitely smells like cardamom. Please update of the fo's you try. I ordered Lily of the Valley to try, figured it was worth the $12.00 risk. Can't know if you don't try.

I was just reading another review of Gemlite's sandalwood on The Dish and the poster mentioned it take a couple of weeks of cure before it becomes very nice. 

I also read that one person stated the Oakmoss EO is really a fragrance, but I am not so sure. But whichever the case might be it is very close to my Oakmoss Absolute


----------



## Cellador (Mar 17, 2018)

dibbles said:


> Have you tried the sandalwood from Sweet Cakes? It was the first sandalwood I ever tried, and is still my favorite. I'm not sure what you mean by 'buttery', but I wouldn't say it is powdery.


Actually, the Sweetcakes Sandalwood is the one that smells fishy to me. It's not bad mixed, in small amounts, but to me, it smells like a fried fish restaurant. Lol


----------



## Lin19687 (Mar 17, 2018)

These are the ones I got from Gemlite.  I got the 25% discount and a freebee because I spent $250, total plus the $17.52 shipping was $206.52.  Not bad. I could have driven down to get it but for $18 it was worth waiting.
......................... OOB smell when I just bought them
Winter Snow=ok, peppermint , ribbon candy smell (for those that are old enough to remember)
Watermelon= ok but a bit Alc smell
Violet=Good, Floral
Sandalwood= Good, woodsy balsam pine fireplace
Rustic Citrus=Like but smells a bit like pine sol
Rain=nice clean, cotton
Pina Colada= ok no coconut smell but fruity
New Mown hay=ok ? not like cut grass or anything
Peach Petals=nice, green, but chemical smell
Peach=good
Mountain Air=good, balsam notes
Mango Tango=good, fruity  drink, citrus/sweet
Mango=nice
Fresh & Clean=nice
Clean Cotton=spot on
Beach Breeze= nice
Apple Macintosh=apple not too sweet
Cool Summer Night=good, slight powdery scent
Lilac=ok, slight chemical smell
Palm =Really nice, floral, tropical flower -- Do not soap HOT

Freebee, VIXEN= LOVE it !  Floral, Musk, pumpkin - I know that sounds odd, but it's good

most of these were $15 for a #, some were a couple bucks more or less then that.  Vixen was on sale for $8, wish I had picked a more expensive free bee


----------



## dibbles (Mar 17, 2018)

Cellador said:


> Actually, the Sweetcakes Sandalwood is the one that smells fishy to me. It's not bad mixed, in small amounts, but to me, it smells like a fried fish restaurant. Lol



Well there you go...once again an example of how different our noses are.


----------



## Lin19687 (Mar 18, 2018)

@cmzaha https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/gemlite-sandalwood.69547/  I made a new thread for the testing of Sandalwood.
I just soaped it today.
Post over there how yours was.

I think I will soap some other scent but just have not figured which to test today.
Picked - Beach Breeze


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 19, 2018)

I just finished soaping with the Sandalwood from Gemlite. My recipe is my main 25/45  lard/tallow. Remainder oil avo, co, castor. Dual Lye  with vinegar and avocado puree. I like the scent was I got it into the mold. It does accelerate and the swirl plan went out the window it is now mostly avocado green with some specks of the main color. So if you want to play with soap on a stick this fo will be more than glad to cooperate.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 19, 2018)

Every time I walk in the room with the batch I poured this morning I am liking it better and better.


----------



## Lin19687 (Mar 20, 2018)

I used mine in the shower this morning.  I like it.

When compared to the body wash sandalwood, Gemlite is a bit more Balsam scent and the other is more fireplace burnt wood smell (which I like).
Not sure how else to put it.  I like it.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 4, 2018)

Any other updates on the FO's used?


----------



## Lin19687 (May 29, 2018)

I wanted to update this a bit.

I soaped several Salt bars with their FO's.  Still love the Sandalwood and a couple others, but a bunch morphed on scent for me.
I did also try in MP and that was perfectly fine and wonder if it is just the Salt bar that is my issue.
Since I plan on doing a LOT of Salt bars (we are an Ocean state   ) I will be selling all but a couple    Such a shame.

Obviously they are fine for Candle FO as this is what he sells, I don't do MP and don't have the room to store these.


----------

